# Lucky Reptile Super Rain?



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Just a few quick questions about this product.

Is it powerful/good enough to mist/spray larger enclosures... talking 6x5x5's?


Hard to install, I.E wiring, connecting etc...


Worth the money.?


I know you can run duplicate vivariums of a single unit, and purchase more water nozzels...
But if it isn't powerful to work one larger enclosure, whats the use?


Any info would be great,

Along with pics and vids


Thanks


Declan.


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

with the number of nozzles it comes with i would say probably not. if you added a load more nozzles then it could be. i think thats why they have made it so more can be added. as standard it is probably only good enough for an average sized viv, e.g. 4 x 2 x 3 or somewhere around that.

if you want something more powerful then DIY is probably a better idea. take a car windscreen washer pump, a maplins 12v ac adaptor, a water reservoir of some description, and then make some home made spray bars and purchase some suitably sized plastic tubing. you could make something for under £40 with all the bits youd need


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Have a look at the Pollywog Misting Systems, the layout is similar to a Super Rain but our systems are more advanced. I normally recommend running up to 7 of our standard nozzle assemblies on one of our standard pumps but I have customers running more than 12. We can also supply systems that will run up to 100 nozzles.


All components in touch with the water in our misting kits are made of food grade materials to ensure their safety for use with your delicate animals.
At approx. 50 microns our misting heads produce the finest mist of any terrarium misting system on the market.
We use both 6mm & 4mm pipework to give a greater water pressure at the misting head allowing for a reduced flow rate (0.075lpm), this means more effective misting with less water.
If installed correctly our systems are one of the quietest on the market.
We offer a wide range of replacement and optional parts making our system adaptable and extendable to suit your needs (new larger pumps coming soon).
LR's system uses suction cups to hold the nozzles in place which are prone to popping off with the vibration of the pipes, our nozzles are held in place with bulkhead fittings for a secure connection meaning your nozzles will stay pointing where you want them to.
Most European & American systems use bulkheads designed for fitting through 4-6mm glass, our bulkheads allow for fitting through materials of up to 16mm making them suitable for mounting through mesh, glass, acrylic or wood of up to 16mm thickness.

For a 72x60x60" viv I'd recommend a tailored system mounting some straight nozzle assemblies or bulkhead nozzle assemblies in the roof of the viv and then adding some directional nozzle assemblies such as our standard nozzle assemblies or twin nozzle assemblies lower down in the viv to target certain areas creating a humidity gradient.

If you want to discuss any aspect of the systems or create a tailored system for you then drop me an e-mail: [email protected]

If you want to have a look at the basic layout of our systems, see them in action and discuss your needs in person then they will be on show at the breeders meetings listed in our Events Diary


----------



## CommanderPayne (Apr 27, 2009)

Lucky reptile is inferior compared to pollywog's. Pollywogs misting system is perfect and works for any size you need.


----------

